# Pacemakers



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know having a pacemaker doesn't make you disabled, but nearest forum to medical I could find.
[edit - just realised there's a health & fitness forum but too late to put it there now, unless Nuke wants to - sorry]

From doing a search of the forums it seems that several members have pacemakers. Other than having to notify DVLA and insurers, does having a pacemaker have any other impact on driving a m/h (eg the C1/D1 & weight scenario). Bob's held his licence since the mid 1960's so has C1and D1 on his licence till he's 70.

Any info would be appreciated as it looks like himself is going to be given a pacemaker.

Thanks, MrsBob


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

One of the things that a pacemaker wearer has to be careful of, it to keep away from anything with magnetic of electronic impulses that can disrupt the electronics of the Pacemaker unit.

We have a warning paragraph in our battery charger instruction manuals about this. Although our products are industrial, we have to provide operating safety instructions.

Generally, almost all motorhome electronics will be safe, but if unsure, contact the manufacturer to double check.

Modern pacemakers are much better shielded than before, but no point in taking any chances.

The sort of things I can think of are the spark ignition units for cookers and fridges, things like that.

Peter



"2.1.1. RADIATED EMI/RFI
The use of thyristors in these chargers necessitates the use of firing/triggering circuitry which can be hazardous to personnel with heart pacemakers and similar items. Do not operate the equipment with the cover removed if you are fitted with heart pacemakers or other cardiac devices. Do not allow internal cables to come near to your chest or metallic items such as wrist watches/bracelets etc."


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you Peter - the pacemaker has come as a bit of shock, so not quite sure what Bob will need to avoid; it will probably have an impact on his amateur radio too. Another new learning curve for us.
MrsBob


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I think it will mainly be mental l know it doesnt slow any of Mikes patients down and their lives are back to full gallop. True they are dogs but will be fine  


Attached one of mikes patients with his pacemaker fitted.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Thank you Peter - the pacemaker has come as a bit of shock, so not quite sure what Bob will need to avoid; it will probably have an impact on his amateur radio too. Another new learning curve for us.
> MrsBob


If he operates a transmitter, get him to check with the hospital, RSGB or others to confirm that it poses no risk to him.

Peter


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi 
I dont have a pacemaker implanted but have a recorder implant which does not like the same things as a pacemaker, I have a card to show if going through airport scanners not that I fly anywhere but its that sort of thing, but I usually ignore it and carry on with life. However I dont think you can be that complacent with a pacemaker


Ron


----------

